# Bleeding/ cleaning a shark



## itch2fish (May 24, 2009)

New to the board and need some advice...

Plan to do some tarpon/ shark fishing this summer; have never really targeted those fish. Question is... what is the proper way to handle a shark for the cleaning table? I've cleaned a couple of sharks in the past, but have found a mild ammonia taste. I'm told that results when they are not bled properly.

Can anyone advise the proper method(s) for bleeding, cleaning, fileting an occasional blacktip?

Many thanks!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I'd cut off the tail first and let it bleed out for a few minutes then cut it into 1" thick steaks (cross cutting helps them bleed more). Put the steaks on ice immediately. I like to pour some lemon juice over them (lemon or vinegar will neutralize the ammonia). Dump the water out of the ice a few times because it's going to have a lot of shark urine in it. Don't want the steaks (or anything else for that matter) sitting in the bloody water!

Sharks haven't got a urinary tract and dissipate urea through the blood system (secreted through the skin). That amonia taste is shark urine in the blood. Shark meat begins to deteoriate instantly after the sharks death. Cleaning and icing them down *quickly* is critical in getting a decent tasting steak.

Be sure the steaks stack up to at least 24" or some young game warden may write you a ticket.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Ditto on cutting the tail off to bleed. As soon as it stops bleeding, gut it and get it on ice. Easier to prove to the jr game warden when you have the whole fish.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Small blacktip. No male bull sharks. Cut off tail while alive. When dead and not bleeding, gut and put on ice. Should be fine after that. Keep fresh ice on it not ice slush. Cut into small steaks and little olive oil, lemon papper and salt. directly on hot grill do not over cook. Mighty fine eating


----------



## itch2fish (May 24, 2009)

Is it legal to cut into steaks prior to the arriving at your launch point? I thought cleaning fish on the water in illegal...

Ever had a problem with a warden? I've had my fish boxes checked a couple of times.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

itch2fish said:


> Is it legal to cut into steaks prior to the arriving at your launch point? I thought cleaning fish on the water in illegal...
> 
> Ever had a problem with a warden? I've had my fish boxes checked a couple of times.


I would not steak it out for a variety of reasons, but I would think you're fine to remove the tail/head/fins/etc as long as the whole slab you keep is over 24" there should be no confusing. Now once the new species-specific regs go in to place I'm sure there will be some sort of requirement to keep something for identification.


----------

